# Surprise tadpole! Should I leave it?



## Totoro (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi all,

I was just feeding my pair of Power Blues and I saw somthing moving around in their pond... a tad! Yeah!

I knew they were back to breeding, since I pulled a clutch of 3 the other day. I have had several of eggs and even tadpoles before, but I have yet to get any to morph out.

My question is....do I pull the tadpole or leave it in the pond in the tank? There is running water...but I am concerned the water quality might turn bad if I leave them in and start putting food in there.

Also, I have done a bit of searching, but does anyone have a good link to tad care for beginners...if I do decide to pull the tads?

Thanks in advance for any help. I lost one of my Leucs last weekend...finding the tad just made my week!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

great surprise!

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/20854-tadpole-care.html


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

I'd pull it, especially if you have no filter for the water. Put them in round deli containers (josh sells them) with some duckweed or and an almond leaf if you have it. tadpole bites + algae dust are the way to go for feeding. I dont know about how often to feed, someone will have to chime in on that...


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

Grats! I would pull it as it will not receive any further care from the parents. Use the info from the link that Julio posted. Good luck!


----------



## Totoro (Mar 14, 2007)

Thanks, I will pull it today! Any thoughts on keeping water temperature? I was thinking of also changing the water once weekly.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i do water changes with the tads i have at the office, but not at home, however those that do get water changes grow bigger


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

once weekly sounds a little too frequent to me.... I'd try once every two or three.

If you can keep your temps right around 77 or 78 I think that would probably be ideal.


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

I have always done partial water changes every other day or so. By partial I mean 50% of the water changed and paying special attention to remove as much waste matter as I can.


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

Julio said:


> i do water changes with the tads i have at the office, but not at home, however those that do get water changes grow bigger


Perhaps this could be a result of the growth inhibiting hormone affecting themselves?


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Water changes, according to many herps, have been able to help tads produce larger/ faster. It's not necessary though. As far as water temperature, room temperature is normally fine (mid-upper 60s, maybe low 70s). Good idea is to keep them under/ near the same light you use for your tanks, and boom: you created similar/ identicle conditions for your tads as for your frogs. It's important not to stress on things like temperature/ water quality. Tadpole tea looks like looking down the hole of a porta-potty...


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

Totorro, 

Nothing wrong with pulling the tad, but your post reminded me of my first powder blue froglet coming out of his modest corner pond, right where his dad dropped him- 











congrats,
Sally


----------



## Totoro (Mar 14, 2007)

Thanks everyone for all of the advice. I pulled the tad and put in a container with bottled water and a few drops of blackwater conditioner (from Tetra). I also put two HBS tadpole bites in there. Hopefully this time I can get a froglet! I am also hoping....wherever the clutch is hidden that this frog came from....maybe more will show up! How long until Powder Blues morph?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Arrynia said:


> Perhaps this could be a result of the growth inhibiting hormone affecting themselves?


I doubt it, i personally think its the ammonia that is produce by the tads that causes stunting, even those raised in groups and in a larger water volume will turn out bigger then those in a smaller water volume.


----------

